# All Dogs Go To heaven? Or Do They?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright I saw no where in the rules about not posting about religious views. so here goes.

First of all i'm a Christian (this is not to bash other religions. your deal is your deal i don't want to here about it).

*This isn't meant to upset anyone or cause any sort of conflict-ions, and if you feel it might then don't read it. plain and simple. 
There will be no disrespectful arguments or bashing or bashing of any kind in this thread. That's not what this site is about and everyone should already know this. I'm posting this because i thought it would something to think and ponder about for some people on here. i thought it was really amazing and cool to share and felt the need from you know who to share it.
this is a clean duscussion and is meant to be fun, entertaining and enjoyable.*

I picked a book yesterday since i've been feeling stressed and felt it would be a good book to get. and it was. its called (title) "God is in the TOUGH stuff", (slogan?) "where to turn when the going gets tough" by Bruce & Stan.
I recommend this book to anyone and everyone. i found it at bi-mart for 50% off. came out to be about 6 bucks. more than worth it IMO.

There's always been a sorta debate on whether or not pets go to heaven. and in the bible (so i have been told, i haven't found it yet im looking tho) is that pets don't go to heaven. this lil essay type thing just gives a couple different views.

*in the book it gives permission to anyone to copy a lil bit out of it to help people out. so dont worry about the site being sued or anything.*

_so im just going to "copy" this lil "essay" that i found in this book.​_
*Will Your Pet Be In Heaven*​ One of the most beautiful pictures in God's glorious future kingdom-where there will be everlasting peace, beauty, and goodness-is the complete harmony among the animals. Here on Earth, there is anything but harmony. Wild animals' interactions are generally "eat or be eaten." Even our domesticated animals don't always get along. (And we ALL know about this being in the breeds that we are in.)

As for our relationship with the animals, it's not exactly ideal, either. Though God commands us to care for the animals, we don't always do a very good job. Still, one of God's great blessings is the pleasure animals bring us. We enjoy their beauty and admire their ability to survive in the wild. And when we adopt an animal and care for it in our home, we literally consider a pet a part of the family.

When an animal suffers, we feel its pain-so much so that we have enacted laws to prevent cruelty to animals. And when we lose a pet, we are sometimes surprised at the emotions that well up inside. Which leads us to the big question: What happens when an animal dies?

As you could predict, there are different views on this issue. One says that when animals dies, it ceases to exist. There's no possibility of an afterlife for animals because animals do not have an eternal, spiritual nature. Proponents of this view emphasize the differences between animals and people; though God created all living things, only human beings were created in His image. Here's the way it happened.

_Then God said, "Let us make people in our image, to be like ourselves. They will be masters of over all life-the fish in the sea, the birds in the sky, and all livestock, wild animals, and small animals"_​ *GENESIS 1:26*

Because we are made in God's image, we possess qualities that animals don't. For example, we have a moral code built inside, giving us the sense of right and wrong. Animals, on the other hand, function by instinct. Furthermore, we have the ability to learn, reason, and use language in ways that animals can't. And we gave an immaterial, spiritual dimension that enables us to relate personally to God. We can pray to God, praise Him, and hear Him speak to us. No animal has ever had that ability.

It is this spiritual part of humankind that lasts forever. Though our bodies die, our spirits continue to exist. Without spiritual dimension, some say, animals cannot live forever. When their bodies die, they simply cease to exist. The conclusion of this view is that there will be no animals in heaven, at least not the animals we have known on earth.

Of coarse, that isn't the only view. Another perspective presents a different picture. While agreeing that there is a spiritual difference between humans and animals, this view allows for the presence of animals in heaven. We see from the scripture that animals will be part of God's kingdom on earth, so why not in heaven (such as green fields and flowers), why not animals?

But what about specific animals, such as your pet? The Bible doesn't speak to the question, so we can only speculate. Certainly, with God all things are possible. If He wanted to raise up your pet in the last days so that you might be reunited in heaven, He could, The focus of heaven will be our worship in Jesus Christ, the Lamb of God, but doesn't necessarily exclude ordinary lambs or dogs or cats or other animals that could add to the supreme pleasure of heaven promises.

In the mean time, we are to care for our animals just as we care for each other. This is what God does (*see Psalm 36:6*), and as creatures made in His image, we are to imitate Him in all we do.


As the scriptures say, the godly care for their animals.
Animals were created for us to use---not misuse.
One of the biggest reason we love animals is the they don't judge us.
Animals may not share certain capacities with us, such as the ability to reason, but there's one thing we do share: the capability to suffer.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not a religious person, I do not believe in a particular god, I beleive we were all put here for a reason and until we achieve that reason we repeat it til we get it right.

And yes I do beleive that dogs as well as cats go to what yu all would consider Heaven, it is a place of higher being and we are reborn to start over. Just my views.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess idk what i was expecting for replies on here. lol.
bad idea to bring up on this forum? possibly....
just felt that i needed to post this and that some might enjoy the read and a different view on your pets lives.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have a book called the bible answer book which has a good answer to this very question. I am going to see if I can dig it up and post what it says...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I truly think that the animals we've had that have showed us nothing but love through our lives will be there in the end to meet us and be with us once again.  I don't think death is an end but a new begining that we will share with all our loved ones including them.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe that when we die, we being all living creatures, our energy is returned to the energy web. The energy is reorganized and recycled. Energy is not mortal or bound and will always be changing form. We are all connected by the same energy, even though in life the illusion of separation and the consciousness of human being tricks us into assuming we are individuals and will always individuals. This, I do not believe. We are all made up of organized energy and when we die, we simply return to the web in which we came to be recycled again. I find great solace in this.


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

i don't know about animals going to heaven but i sure hope so. i do know they have spirits or ghosts.....because my son,4, went to my wife's friends house and was playing in the house and asked, ''Aunty, what is the name of your dog?" she replied " what dog?"
son: the little white one i was playing with in the corner?
friend:.....?
she had a little white dog that passed recently and he has never seen it and that was the first time he went to the house. she was a bit frightened but my wife told her that it was okay and to be calm because he tends to see spirits.... then again i think all young children can because of their innocence.

another time was last year when i put my dog(RV) down because of cancer. we had him cremated. my son didn't know that we just picked the ashes up and had it in the car. When we arrived home, upon exiting the car, he says,"c'mon RV"
so i think they at least have spirits.


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Good post Nizmo.
Also a Christian; I believe that we will go to Heaven where we will worship God.
Scripture mentions singing, music, worship, etc.
I play bass and sing in a Christian Band. Will I play bass in Heaven? I hope so. Otherwise I'll sing.

As for our dog;
Cooper came to us during a very rough time in our household. We were able to focus on the new puppy, and not dwell on the bad stuff. God blessed us with Coop because He (God) supplies all of our needs. The Bible doesn't say that dogs will be in Heaven. As was said in the OP, God can do it, if He wants to.
It would be wonderful to see my pet in Heaven, but for now, God has given me a dog, to create a sort-of-heaven, here on Earth.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent posting, by everyone. Although we all have different views, and beliefs, it seems we all have one thing in common.. the belief that our beloved pets/friends cross the rainbow bridge, and we will see them again one day. I was born a Methodist, but baptised as a Baptist. On my military paperwork and dog tags, it reads Baptist. At this point, I don't go to church as I've not found one that I feel welcome in by the other members. I personally don't believe that you need to go to church to worship God. I read my bible, and read it to my children. We have open discussions, and like I tell everyone I talk to on this subject, God and myself have an understanding. I say my prayers, and I follow the "rules". But, again, I don't feel I need to go to someone's fancy building and fork out money to purchase the Preacher's new BMW every week, when I can save that money to give my children something extra and talk to God at home, work or anywhere else I might be at the time when I feel the need to talk to him. I guess what I'm trying to say is, our believes in God or a higher power are just like our opinions on training, breeding etc.. we all have different views, but that doesn't mean that we're right or wrong, and we still come together on a happy medium. Thank you so much for sharing, Trevor, and I would love to see Carianna's 2nd post.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome post babe. 
I was always told that the reason that pates don't go to heaven was because they lacked a soul. I really don't like to think of that as the reason. So I personally believe, if God doesn't put the animals in a heaven with us, which he might I've never been there I don't know lol, that they have their own special place they go.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Excellent posting, by everyone. Although we all have different views, and beliefs, it seems we all have one thing in common.. the belief that our beloved pets/friends cross the rainbow bridge, and we will see them again one day. I was born a Methodist, but baptised as a Baptist. On my military paperwork and dog tags, it reads Baptist. At this point, I don't go to church as I've not found one that I feel welcome in by the other members. I personally don't believe that you need to go to church to worship God. I read my bible, and read it to my children. We have open discussions, and like I tell everyone I talk to on this subject, God and myself have an understanding. I say my prayers, and I follow the "rules". But, again, I don't feel I need to go to someone's fancy building and fork out money to purchase the Preacher's new BMW every week, when I can save that money to give my children something extra and talk to God at home, work or anywhere else I might be at the time when I feel the need to talk to him. I guess what I'm trying to say is, our believes in God or a higher power are just like our opinions on training, breeding etc.. we all have different views, but that doesn't mean that we're right or wrong, and we still come together on a happy medium. Thank you so much for sharing, Trevor, and I would love to see Carianna's 2nd post.


You have a major point there. I do not believe either that i have to go to a building to worship god. He should be inside of you....(not to bash others) But that's my experience. I do go *To* church but i can go without being in a building. All i need is my bible lol. but of course, everyone has their own views. If they didn't then how would we compare and contrast...not sure if that makes sense lol. If indeed i am confused about something in the bible, i simply ask for signs. Which has never failed me yet. plus i have my uncle  He knows more then i do so i'm never afriad to ask, cuz he'll talk me to sleep about it lol.

------
Thanks for sharing Trevor, good read. It can indeed be something to ponder about for some people. I believe that they go somewhere. But that's on me not anyone else


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Excellent posting, by everyone. Although we all have different views, and beliefs, it seems we all have one thing in common.. the belief that our beloved pets/friends cross the rainbow bridge, and we will see them again one day. I was born a Methodist, but baptised as a Baptist. On my military paperwork and dog tags, it reads Baptist. At this point, I don't go to church as I've not found one that I feel welcome in by the other members. I personally don't believe that you need to go to church to worship God. I read my bible, and read it to my children. We have open discussions, and like I tell everyone I talk to on this subject, God and myself have an understanding. I say my prayers, and I follow the "rules". But, again, I don't feel I need to go to someone's fancy building and fork out money to purchase the Preacher's new BMW every week, when I can save that money to give my children something extra and talk to God at home, work or anywhere else I might be at the time when I feel the need to talk to him. I guess what I'm trying to say is, our believes in God or a higher power are just like our opinions on training, breeding etc.. we all have different views, but that doesn't mean that we're right or wrong, and we still come together on a happy medium. Thank you so much for sharing, Trevor, and I would love to see Carianna's 2nd post.


I am having difficulty finding the book. I know what it's in: my bag that had all of my bible study work in it. I just don't know where any of that is at as I haven't been going to church religiously (ha ha!) since I started my current job.

But if I remember correctly, the book basically says that while the bible does not specifically say that pets do or do not go to Heaven, it does say that Heaven is basically this perfect place where all these wonderful treasures await us, and that if you enjoy pets as companions in this life it would be unlikely that God would deprive us of that companionship in Heaven. Or something along those lines. The book also talks about whether there is sex in Heaven too, but that's a whole other topic, lol!

I really want to find that book now. I will make that my mission for this week. Stay tuned!

EDIT: Found it!

"WILL THERE BE ANIMALS IN HEAVEN?"

Scripture does not conclusively tell us whether our pets will make it to heaven. However, the Bible does provide us with some significant clues regarding whether or not animals will inhabit the new heaven and the new earth.

First, animals populated the Garden of Eden. Thus, there is precident for believing that animals will populate Eden Restored as well. Animals are among God's most creative creations. Thus, it would seem incredible that he would banish such wonders in heaven.

Furthermore, while we cannot say for certain that the pets we enjoy today will be "resurrected" in eternity, I am not willing to preclude the possibility. Some of the keenest thinkers from C.S. Lewis to Peter Kreeft are not only convinced that animals in general but that pets in particular will be restored in the resurrection. If God resurrected our pets it would be in total keeping with His overwhelming grace and goodness.

Finally, the Scriptures from first to last suggest that animals have souls. Both Moses in Genesis and John in Revelation communicate that the Creator endowed animals with souls. In the original languages of Genesis 1:20 and Revlation 8:9, _nephes_ and _psyche _respectively refer to the essense of life or soul. Not until Descartes and Hobbes and the Enlightenment did people think otherwise about animals. However, because the soul of an animal is qualitatively different from the soul of a human there is reasonable doubt that it can survive the death of its body. One thing is certain: Scripture provides us with sufficient precedence for believing that animals will inhabit the new heaven and new earth. In the words of Isaiah: "The wolf will ive with the lamb the leopard will lie down with the goat, the calf and the lion and the yearling together; and a little child will lead them" (Isaiah 11:6).


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

heres something to also ponder.
would you want all the pets that you've ever owned to care for?
i mean really think how many pets/animals have you and will ever own?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well as long as I don't have to pay to feed them all and deal with bad animal odors then I would be in heaven, literally and figuratively if ALL the pets I ever loved were there with me.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogs make wonderful companions and bring joy to many but they are animals not human beings. They don't have souls therefore they will not be in heaven.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow there is one out htere who beleives that animals have no soul, again you all realize we are all living breathing creatures, we all have souls, plants have souls, it's called energy, period, not necessarily a soul but energy, we are all made up of energy, when that energy dies it is brought back to relive what it's purpose was on this planet, until we achieve what that purpose is we will come back and when we do achieve that is our heaven. And I hope everyone has a wonderful day 

EDIT - and yes I would be thrilled if all of my pets that I have ever owned were in my heaven when I get there


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Wow there is one out htere who beleives that animals have no soul, again you all realize we are all living breathing creatures, we all have souls, plants have souls, it's called energy, period, not necessarily a soul but energy, we are all made up of energy, when that energy dies it is brought back to relive what it's purpose was on this planet, until we achieve what that purpose is we will come back and when we do achieve that is our heaven. And I hope everyone has a wonderful day
> 
> EDIT - and yes I would be thrilled if all of my pets that I have ever owned were in my heaven when I get there


i guess it could be related to saying that we're all on borrowed time


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes Annie that is exactly right


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Wow there is one out htere who beleives that animals have no soul, again you all realize we are all living breathing creatures, we all have souls, plants have souls, it's called energy, period, not necessarily a soul but energy, we are all made up of energy, when that energy dies it is brought back to relive what it's purpose was on this planet, until we achieve what that purpose is we will come back and when we do achieve that is our heaven. And I hope everyone has a wonderful day
> 
> EDIT - and yes I would be thrilled if all of my pets that I have ever owned were in my heaven when I get there


Your not a religous person thats why it seems far off for you,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

me being a religious person or not does not mean that animals have no soul, I was raised Baptist, baptized Baptist, married Baptist, granted I am divroced now but wasn't staying with an abusive person, that aside, being religious has nothing to do with it, you are saying that humans are the only thing that has a soul and I beg to differ, sorry, again just my opinion


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol the day I see a animal accept Jesus as there savior and witness to others and make rational desicions and follow the word of God then I will believe they souls 

Ps that's how u get to heaven by gettin saved and following the good book animals don't get saved or read books


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

My 4th grade religion teacher (a nun) told us that our pets don't have souls and won't go to heaven. She also told us that pets don't love us, they only like us because we feed them and if we stopped they would just leave and forget all about us. Somee 4th grade teacher huh lol mr. garrison much?

I think that people andd pets kind of have their own heaven. I know my baby Sugar she was abused before I got her and she would absolutely hate to be surrounded by allll the souls of the people and pets that died before her. 

Knowing Sug she's right at my mom's heels where ever they are...probably both sleeping on a quiet couch together haha and she's just waiting for me to come find her and rub her belly


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lets keep it civil. this wasnt meant to bring conflict, this topic wasnt meant for people to argue about dogs having souls or not. believe what you believe and leave it at that. i know this is a touchy subject for many. so lets just not talk about what religion you are or anything. 
i just thought people when enjoy a lil more insite and just something to PONDER &THINK about. more to read then to reply. i guess thats just was i was hoping for i shoulda thought a lil bit more before posting this.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Everyone makes interesting points. Though I question this, should animal have souls - when did they sin, therefore why would they need to accept Jesus as their savior? They are sinless beings, created as God intended. Just my opinion.

Though they are able to feel love, pain, strife & love us unconditionally - even an owner who sets them up for failure. When I look in an animals eyes I see a pure soul.  To remind us there is a higher power that loves us unconditionally as well - ensuring hope & faith for a better life despite the bitter cruelness that surrounds us.

I believe their purpose on earth is a deeper intention, a living metaphor of God's love... and some animals are a good reminder of his Wrath - to keep us in check


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Everyone makes interesting points. Though I question this, should animal have souls - when did they sin, therefore why would they need to accept Jesus as their savior? They are sinless beings, created as God intended. Just my opinion.
> 
> Though they are able to feel love, pain, strife & love us unconditionally - even an owner who sets them up for failure. When I look in an animals eyes I see a pure soul.  To remind us there is a higher power that loves us unconditionally as well - ensuring hope & faith for a better life despite the bitter cruelness that surrounds us.
> 
> I believe their purpose on earth is a deeper intention, a living metaphor of God's love... and some animals are a good reminder of his Wrath - to keep us in check


Excellent post.

Dog _is_ God spelled backwards


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Everyone makes interesting points. Though I question this, should animal have souls - when did they sin, therefore why would they need to accept Jesus as their savior? They are sinless beings, created as God intended. Just my opinion.
> 
> Though they are able to feel love, pain, strife & love us unconditionally - even an owner who sets them up for failure. When I look in an animals eyes I see a pure soul.  To remind us there is a higher power that loves us unconditionally as well - ensuring hope & faith for a better life despite the bitter cruelness that surrounds us.
> 
> I believe their purpose on earth is a deeper intention, a living metaphor of God's love... and some animals are a good reminder of his Wrath - to keep us in check


:clap: :clap: :clap: post of the thread award goes to......


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: post of the thread award goes to......


agreee'd

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes it is a much better way to put it. This is a great thread Trevor


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

In the bible it says Animals have no souls.HOWEVER they NEVER say they DON'T go to Heaven.(God will come down on horses after all)

No one can prove they can,or can't

It also says animals know who their creator is. So they DO KNOW God :3


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Mcleod15 said:


> Lol the day I see a animal accept Jesus as there savior and witness to others and make rational desicions and follow the word of God then I will believe they souls
> 
> Ps that's how u get to heaven by gettin saved and following the good book animals don't get saved or read books


Children also do not accept Jesus as their savior or witness or read books. This is because they are innocent and have not learned to read. They cannot yet reason right from wrong. This does not make them souless or undeserving of Heaven.

Animals are also innocent. And, they may love purer than any human. A dog will die for its master without ever questioning or thinking about its own demise. There is no human on this earth that will love you like that.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Excellent post.
> 
> Dog _is_ God spelled backwards





vdubbinya said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: post of the thread award goes to......





Nizmo said:


> agreee'd
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Thanks guys! This is a really great thread, this forum is becoming more than just a valued resource... It's also becoming a 'comfort zone' - it's nice that we can freely speak amongst one another without criticism on personal beliefs.

That's really hard to find these days, with all that's going on just in the states alone. People protesting for our rights to be diminished 'political correctness', which is utter bs. I've for sometime felt like I have to cage my beliefs while everyone else get's a free pass to run an unethical rampage. It's been quite a discontentment :/

Thanks Niz for taking a stand to bring up your beliefs & allowing us to feel free to share amongst another & to everyone else for being CIVIL toward one another. That's the most important thing this world lacks today, respect for each other


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, I totally believe animals go to heaven. The lamb and the lion at his feet? Because "heaven" is what we dream it is, what we imagine as perfect and I cannot imagine heaven being perfect without animals.

"God forbid that I should go to a heaven in which there are no animals"


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Thanks guys! This is a really great thread, this forum is becoming more than just a valued resource... It's also becoming a 'comfort zone' - it's nice that we can freely speak amongst one another without criticism on personal beliefs.
> 
> That's really hard to find these days, with all that's going on just in the states alone. People protesting for our rights to be diminished 'political correctness', which is utter bs. I've for sometime felt like I have to cage my beliefs while everyone else get's a free pass to run an unethical rampage. It's been quite a discontentment :/
> 
> Thanks Niz for taking a stand to bring up your beliefs & allowing us to feel free to share amongst another & to everyone else for being CIVIL toward one another. That's the most important thing this world lacks today, respect for each other


it was just something that was heavy ony my heart and felt like needed to post.
getting the WORD out


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> In the bible it says Animals have no souls.HOWEVER they NEVER say they DON'T go to Heaven.(God will come down on horses after all)
> 
> No one can prove they can,or can't
> 
> It also says animals know who their creator is. So they DO KNOW God :3


Where in scripture does it say specifically that animals do not have souls? I'd be interested to read that verse.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

another thought!??!?!?!
my mind is going lol
I am not sure that it specifically says animals don't have souls, because it says when he made the earth that all living things shall feel. so that's comparing animals.

And children go to heaven because they are gifts from god. And a lot of people dedicate their child, on the 8 day, to God. So animals can be gifts from God, and I think I'll ask my pastor if we can dedicate Nismo and TibaTiba to God. lol whyyy not. haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes Sarah now that would be cool, let me know if they let you, i would be interested n hearing  How are you feeling btw, sorry not to be off topic, just made me think about you and Trevor


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> another thought!??!?!?!
> my mind is going lol
> I am not sure that it specifically says animals don't have souls, because it says when he made the earth that all living things shall feel. so that's comparing animals.
> 
> And children go to heaven because they are gifts from god. And a lot of people dedicate their child, on the 8 day, to God. So animals can be gifts from God, and I think I'll ask my pastor if we can dedicate Nismo and TibaTiba to God. lol whyyy not. haha


LoL, why not! That's a really cute idea - I once put pixie stix in the offering plate at church, it was all I had & my favorite candy. Where in the good book does it say you must tithe only money, ya know?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh yes Sarah now that would be cool, let me know if they let you, i would be interested n hearing  How are you feeling btw, sorry not to be off topic, just made me think about you and Trevor


I am absolutely exhausted. lol super uncomfortable and having a hard time adjusting to being so large.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

large and n charge  but looking more beautiful than ever
i think we both feel the same way sickness wise tho, with my chrons and her pregnancy, its been a blast! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Trevor it is good to see you in good humor my friend, I am keeping you both in my thoughts as always. Hugs to you both and the little one inside


----------

